# Long Term Charters



## devildogsmitty (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello all, we were wondering if anyone has had any experience with long term charters in the BVI. we are looking at a couple of options and would love and appreciate any feedback any of you would have. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes I went with Seabbatical... Seabbatical Long Term Bareboat Yacht Charter - Bareboat Charters BVI Ron is the manager and the boats are well maintained and affordable for 26 or longer chanters. Tell him Mike and Shari sent you


----------



## devildogsmitty (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks, by chance were you both on Anegada around Christmas 2012?? If so, I think we met you guys.


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes we met in Anegada... how was your trip? We had a great time and wish we where still there.


----------



## devildogsmitty (Feb 20, 2013)

It was great, we actually will be back on a charter in early May then a week on Anegada. We booked a 41 Leopard from Seabattical, it is a 2002 so a little concerned about that condition of the boat so we will just have to see. what about you guys? What do you have planned next?


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

You rented Orion... nice boat from what I understand and David the maintenance guy is pretty good and quick to respond if you have a problem. I think we are going to land lubber it next time and take a home for a couple months in the Caribbean someplace. I like to go sail one year then land it the next... so I get a break and don't have to be responsible every vacation. Ron is having a 50FT Proa built in Peru right now, I am hoping we get to do some of the delivery north if timing works out. It looks to be a interesting design and will be put into his program as well. We met at the bar where the guy and his daughter were staying right, you were a family of 4?

Mike


----------



## devildogsmitty (Feb 20, 2013)

Sounds like a plan, we like to alternate as well. If you are the couple I think you are we met at Potters during the day. Maybe Sam introduced us. we discussed long term charters and this couple referred us to Ron's company. It was me and my wife there. I am mid 40's she is 30, blonde pony tail. Anyway, we are looking forward to the trip in December, we have never been on a charter longer than 10 days. Im probably going to go on here and get some tips from others who have done long term charters. Cheers!


----------



## NVCATS (Oct 20, 2012)

If you look at the Website I built for Ron the Seabbatical site Seabbatical Long Term Bareboat Yacht Charter - Bareboat Charters BVI and go to the FAQ we created some general info on provisioning you might find useful. We have done 3 long term rentals one with Ron and 2 with VPM that were 20+ days. If you have questions please don't hesitate to ask... I grew up in the BVI and know my way around pretty good. Yes we remember you even though we were on our way to good hangover the next day.


----------

